# Mascaras - Before and After photos of Several Different Brands



## lunargen (Aug 23, 2008)

I had downloaded this set of magazine scans a bit of a while back, but I only got to check them just now hehehe. I wish I can translate it but my Japanese reading skills are kindergarten level LOL. This the July issue of the Japanese magazine Cancam by the way. I love how they really show the before and after for reference, and how they included several different high-end mascaras that are available outside of Japan hehe. I'm uploading it here for others, especially fellow eyelash challenged gals who might want to venture beyond the usual stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

L to R, Top to Bottom:
Sofina Aube Coilcomb Mascara
RMK Separate Curl Mascara
Clinique Lash Power Curling Mascara
Agnes B Mascara Haute Def 
Guerlain LE 2 
Shiseido Maquillage Full Vision Mascara





L to R, Top to Bottom:
Lancome Amplicils Onyx Waterproof
Paul and Joe Lash Mascara
Kate Magical Volume Gel Mascara
Cosme Decorte Magie Deco Luxual Volume Mascara Waterproof
Estee Lauder Double Wear Zero Smudge Mascara
Anna Sui Super Mascara DX Waterproof


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Before and After photos of Several Different Mascaras*

in the top pictures, the two middle lashes look the best IMO


----------



## nazia (Aug 23, 2008)

What a good idea! I'm loving the look of the Agnes B mascara.


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

Agnes B Mascara Haute Def
looks natural and nce


----------

